# My Latest



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Had to rush to finish these two. I came home from a show 2 weeks ago and had another in Seattle this last weekend. So back to the Hammer :hot:

Well I finished up 2 of the 4 I wanted to.

First a little 11.5" bladed raised clip bowie with a killer hamon and some 5,460 year old bog oak for the handle. Balance was dead on to if I say so myself.










Next is a persian inspired bowie with feather damascus blade damascus furniture and the handle is an artifact walrus ivory, the natives used it to skive off shards for fishhooks.










Had a blast and for a first time show it was very successful.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are just amazing. You're definitely an artists in making knives.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Artist is an understatement, beautiful work.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree ! You are a Master at knife making.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

More beauties ! I like the feather pattern.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful work--Very Nice------------------------sb*


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Those are sharp knives (pun intended) I envy your knife making skills.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great looking knives. And master isn't the word for him, whats above a master?


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback. I will be going for my Master Stamp with the American Bladesmith Society in the near future.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

From the looks of your work you shouldn't have any problems getting it.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Incredible work!


----------

